# Soil temps hit 57 degrees today



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

:shock:

Did I miss my prodiamine window already? Temps shot way up today. The next week looks cool, especially at night, maybe even some snow. Any advice? This is going to be my first year spraying prodiamine.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't think you missed it. You can use the gdd tracker below.

https://gddtracker.msu.edu/?model=7&offset=0&zip=46321


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I don't think you missed it. You can use the gdd tracker below.
> 
> https://gddtracker.msu.edu/?model=7&offset=0&zip=46321


Cool tracker. Thanks, didnt know about that


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah I think since it will drop back down for some days and only be 55 for maybe 2 days tops you will be ok but I would do it soon I'm doing mine tomorrow since there will be rain in central indiana Monday allegedly


----------



## whitetrash paradise (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm in the west Chicago suburbs. 
While the short term temps have hit low 50s, we are gonna be chilly the next week and will dip below for a while.

Gotta keep an eye on it, but pre-m will go down in 2-3 weeks probably.

I use green cast to keep watch on soil temps and compare to what the thermometer in my yard says.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

It is still early for you, though early is generally better. You will probably be optimum timing in a week or two. If you use Prodiamine, early isn't a big deal since it can last up to 9 months depending on dose.


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

@CoopyHarry

I live in North Indy too, I'm doing mine today. We're supposed to get rain tomorrow so that will water it in.

Our soil temps are already almost 50, most of us up here have green growing grass already.

Also, here is a soil temp website I know a lot of people on this website use, it lets you forcast out soil temps using historical data.

https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Well first spray was a bit of a disaster. It was windy. I dropped the blue dye so that got EVERYWHERE in the garage, and I didnt have enough left to really see where I sprayed. Also forgot to stir the mix up in the sprayer and just shook it. And finally realized how heavy 4 gallons of water is on your back. I was pooped lol.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Also remember if you are a tad late it's really not that big of deal especially in your area when you will still most likely see another frost or hard freeze or two. That would kill any crabgrass that emerges before you get pre-em down.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

behemyth said:


> @CoopyHarry
> 
> I live in North Indy too, I'm doing mine today. We're supposed to get rain tomorrow so that will water it in.
> 
> ...


I'm in Noblesville too. I put my lesco stonewall down today I'm going that route this year I didn't get my s together to spray yet

I did get my new big league checkmate installed on my Toro ZTR we'll see how I like that


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I checked my soil temps yesterday and it was hovering at 47 degrees. So decided not to spray. I'm thinking of spraying on Wednesday as its suppose to be 62 degrees and rain on Thursday. Will only be doing the front and side lawn as I'm going to try to seed the backyard to fill in bare spots.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Aug 25, 2020)

What is the ground temp window we are looking for to spray the pre emergent?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

General rule of thumb is crabgrass can start germinating when soil Temps reach 55 for 5 to 7 consecutive days. So really when your soil Temps are consistently reaching 50 its a good time. If your doing more then 1 app then not really a big deal if you go earlier.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm glad I didn't put anything down yet as its rained a lot and freezing over.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Pre-emergent is not just for crabgrass. In my area, certain weeds start to pop up when soil temps are above 40 this time of year.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Pre-emergent is not just for crabgrass. In my area, certain weeds start to pop up when soil temps are above 40 this time of year.


I would be surprised if we've even reached consistent 40 degree soil temps and I've already seen the garlic mustard coming alive in the sunnier areas.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm looking at possibly spraying today but there are chances of heavy thunderstorms. I know it needs to be watered in but is there any potential of washout with very heavy rain?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. A downpour can be bad if the product is not in the soil.


----------

